# Que conecto a la entrada de un ampli salida altavoces o phone



## lijandro (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola!, tengo un "home theater" y le quiero conectar una mini cadena para ecuchar música, pero el problema es que ésta no tiene salida de audio, y sólo dispongo de la salida de altavoces y la de phone.

Tengo estos dato no se si son de ayuda:
Mini cadena
Salida de potencia Din (nominal), 40+40w (6Ω a 1khz, din)
salida phones: acepta auriculares de 8Ω o más
Speakers: acepta impedancia de 6Ω

Home theater-
Sensibilidad de entrada e impedancia 200mv/47kΩ (line) 

Mis preguntas son, 
¿cual es la mejor de ellas?
¿si lo conecto con la salida de altavoces puedo tener problemas con el amplificador, ya sea por la potencia que pueda estopearme la entrada del equipo o por incompatibiliadad de impedancias?

Grácias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2009)

No tienes solución.
Debes meter mano dentro de tu mini-cadena y obtener una señal que puedas mandar a la entrada del home, cualquier otra alternativa degradará el sonido


----------



## lijandro (Ene 28, 2009)

y dentro de la mini-cadena donde puedo obtener esta señal


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2009)

Si tiene control de volumen manual ese puede ser un buen lugar
Si no en la entrada a los integrados de salida también podría ser


----------



## keith (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr04MiniamplificadoresportátilesMiniGP/tabid/99/Default.aspx
 busquen en este link que esta un mini speark facil de armar


----------

